# Uber App Kills My Bluetooth



## trappedintime

Anyone had trouble with the latest version of the iPhone app? As soon as I pull up the app it kills any audio playing over bluetooth and puts it on the phone. i.e. another navigation app's voice directions, the iOS music app, any other music app, etc. This is on my iPhone 6 (AT&T) running iOS 8.1.

I now have to unplug my bluetooth device in my car and plug in a long aux cord to run from my center console to my phone dock. I have a feeling this is a direct result of their terrible Spotify music option (that I instantly turned off).

All I get from Uber when I contact them is a canned response thanking me for sending in my feedback.


----------



## Ubermanpt

I get the same thing, it's annoying.


----------



## ashton18

Same here! Everything goes through my Plantronic headset until I open the Uber app.


----------



## Uberdawg

I have been trying to get bluetooth through my I5c and iPad mini3 and nothing works. Was at ATT store for 3 hours with 5 different people and we never could get anything to work. They said it is an app problem and one of them showed me some Uber tech stuff from October that said they working the problem but nothing since. Would be great to get the nav through bluetooth instead of having to look at the screen. Anybody know anything?


----------



## Iacono6

New app update and still no Bluetooth audio fix.


----------



## Simon

No problems on my Samsung.


----------



## ashton18

Simon said:


> No problems on my Samsung.


You have Android.. This is an issue on iPhone only.


----------



## Simon

OIC sorry good luck.


----------



## Hotep31

This shits pissing me off. They need fix it


----------



## Topher8008

I have the same problem. It does not happen in both of my cars. Both cars have Pioneer aftermarket stereos. The older of the stereos music cuts out as soon as the app opens. The phone portion still works. My other car with a newer Pioneer stereo works fine. Problem is I only drive the car that does not work for Uber. This is Maddening.


----------



## Hotep31

Topher8008 said:


> I have the same problem. It does not happen in both of my cars. Both cars have Pioneer aftermarket stereos. The older of the stereos music cuts out as soon as the app opens. The phone portion still works. My other car with a newer Pioneer stereo works fine. Problem is I only drive the car that does not work for Uber. This is Maddening.


I have the avic5000NEX. It does what you described above


----------



## Desert Driver

trappedintime said:


> Anyone had trouble with the latest version of the iPhone app? As soon as I pull up the app it kills any audio playing over bluetooth and puts it on the phone. i.e. another navigation app's voice directions, the iOS music app, any other music app, etc. This is on my iPhone 6 (AT&T) running iOS 8.1.
> 
> I now have to unplug my bluetooth device in my car and plug in a long aux cord to run from my center console to my phone dock. I have a feeling this is a direct result of their terrible Spotify music option (that I instantly turned off).
> 
> All I get from Uber when I contact them is a canned response thanking me for sending in my feedback.


I have a Droid. The Uber app kills my earpiece speaker but only for phone calls. I have to use Bluetooth or speaker phone for phone calls.


----------



## Diesel Up

Uber needs to make fixing this bluetooth bug a priority!

Apple's CarPlay is a great way to access the Uber Partner App as well as GPS navigation aids. However, current versions require a cable connection between the iPhone and the CarPlay equipment. Apple just announced that they have developed the capability for Car Play to function without a cable. The latest, greatest CarPlay update will use Bluetooth to connect an iPhone to the CarPlay unit in your car.

Soooo, it is really important for Uber to fully address this problem. CarPlay can be a huge upgrade for Uber drivers. It will provide us with larger screens as well as complete access to all of the capabilities of our beloved iPhones.

It may be an overstatement to designate this upcoming version of Apple CarPlay as a game-changer but it will be a very nice bump up in quality of life for Uber drivers while we are working.


----------



## Desert Driver

Diesel Up said:


> Uber needs to make fixing this bluetooth bug a priority!
> 
> Apple's CarPlay is a great way to access the Uber Partner App as well as GPS navigation aids. However, current versions require a cable connection between the iPhone and the CarPlay equipment. Apple just announced that they have developed the capability for Car Play to function without a cable. The latest, greatest CarPlay update will use Bluetooth to connect an iPhone to the CarPlay unit in your car.
> 
> Soooo, it is really important for Uber to fully address this problem. CarPlay can be a huge upgrade for Uber drivers. It will provide us with larger screens as well as complete access to all of the capabilities of our beloved iPhones.
> 
> It may be an overstatement to designate this upcoming version of Apple CarPlay as a game-changer but it will be a very nice bump up in quality of life for Uber drivers while we are working.


Given that Uber doesn't much give a shit about drivers' welfare or convenience, I wouldn't hold my breath on this.


----------



## stuartevan

I have the same issue. Is there any solution?


----------



## walk

The same in my iPhone.


----------



## limepro

stuartevan said:


> I have the same issue. Is there any solution?


Get a droid phone, my phone connects directly to my car, Pandora and map directions come through the speakers so the rider knows exactly which way we are going at all times and I don't have to keep an eye on my phone.


----------



## MatthewATX

Not only Bluetooth, but also USB issues for me. Even if I have the lightning cable plugged into my phone and running to the usb port on car, the audio stops playing on the car speakers once I open the app and starts playing on the phone. It's maddening. I'm stuck listening to terrestrial radio while I get looks from pax like "why the hell is this guy listening to terrestrial radio? Is he 80?"


----------



## Boots the Cat

The only thing you can do is disable your Bluetooth while driving with the uber app logged in ... that's it...it will auto login whatever else you do, even if you turn the Bluetooth on while logged in.


----------



## Mittervi

Is this still an on going issue?


----------



## Ubermanpt

Yes, whenever I make a call with the app on it switches my phone from Bluetooth to iphone until I switch it back. Pain in the a$$


----------



## plaidasparagus

trappedintime said:


> Anyone had trouble with the latest version of the iPhone app? As soon as I pull up the app it kills any audio playing over bluetooth and puts it on the phone. i.e. another navigation app's voice directions, the iOS music app, any other music app, etc. This is on my iPhone 6 (AT&T) running iOS 8.1.
> 
> I now have to unplug my bluetooth device in my car and plug in a long aux cord to run from my center console to my phone dock. I have a feeling this is a direct result of their terrible Spotify music option (that I instantly turned off).
> 
> All I get from Uber when I contact them is a canned response thanking me for sending in my feedback.


I'm having the same problem. New update today and the issue is even worse. Before I could just push play on my stereo system and the audio would start playing again. Now, I have to go into Music App on my phone and click play and then go back to the Uber App.


----------



## casanova82

any resolution guys? This sucks to go back and forth between sportify and uber app while driving (with iphone 6+)


----------



## proplayer9175

I connect my iPad to my Bluetooth while using UBER on my phone. Navigation doesn't work over Bluetooth but at least my Spotify works while driving... Sucks that I have to pay attention to my phone though to get directions instead of hearing them over the speakers.


----------



## pacman38

I-finally-solved-the-problem-yesterday...Every-time-the-uber-app-would-open-the-music-would-pause...So-I-went-to-my-Metro-pcs-store-and-she-told-me-I-had-my-WIFI-on,and-that-was-causing-the-problem,-and-she-was-right.


----------

